# Strato - Subdomain leitet immer auf Hauptdomain



## Gast170816 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich soll jemandem eine Subdomain auf Strato einrichten, habe mit dem Anbieter also keine Erfahrung.

Das Anlegen der Domain geht ganz einfach und auch das mit dem Ordner auswählen, wo sie hinleiten soll, aber wenn ich die Adresse dann im Browser eingebe springt es immer auf die Hauptdomain um.

Die Domains und Ziele, die im Backend angelegt sind, sehen ungefähr so aus:

Domain: www.hauptdomain.de
Ziel: (Intern) /

Domain: temp.hauptdomain.de
Ziel: (Intern) /Ordner_so_und_so

Und wenn ich im Browser also "temp.hauptdomain.de" eintippe, dann springt es einfach um auf "www.hauptdomain.de".

Wie funktioniert das bei Strato? Wo muss ich da was umtippen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
genau so geht das. kann es sein das wenn der Ordner leer ist das die Hauptdomain angesprungen wird?
Ansonsten hatt der Hoster auch einen sehr guten Telefonsupport.

Viele Grüße


----------

